# crystal meth



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2009)

we have everything else here, figured we needed a meth thread. lol


----------



## sogbunn (Aug 20, 2009)

mmmmm looks soo tasty!!!! NOT!!! i like my teeth as well as sanity!!!


----------



## sogbunn (Aug 20, 2009)

hey fdd.. what bout gettin a "new thread" option on here... pull sum strings man!!!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 20, 2009)

now thats just naaaassty...


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> mmmmm looks soo tasty!!!! NOT!!! i like my teeth as well as sanity!!!


it's a very "inviting" drug, isn't it? i see pics and my first thought is mmmmmmm, that looks really frickin' good. then i stop and think about it. 

if it were half the drug that it is it might be good. shits just too hard for me.


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Aug 20, 2009)

O...m.....g... This is wrong in so many ways. Hallucinary substance? In my day the hallouscenating didn't come til well into sleep deprivation. Not the drug itself. Nasty nasty nasty shit. Those who do It are below thieves and pedos imo a majortiy of them are none of the above until they get deep into meth thus MAKING them thieves and pedos. U shall all burn in hell if I have anything to do with it


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> hey fdd.. what bout gettin a "new thread" option on here... pull sum strings man!!!


speaking of crystal meth, ...........................


.................... what?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2009)

erkelsgoo420 said:


> O...m.....g... This is wrong in so many ways. Hallucinary substance? In my day the hallouscenating didn't come til well into sleep deprivation. Not the drug itself. Nasty nasty nasty shit. Those who do It are below thieves and pedos imo a majortiy of them are none of the above until they get deep into meth thus MAKING them thieves and pedos. U shall all burn in hell if I have anything to do with it


definitely some hallucinating going on. people in the trees, on the roof, hiding in the bushes.

i know you see them.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 20, 2009)

im glad i never liked meth. who wants to do a drug that doesnt let you get high(on weed) wont make you hungry(i love food) and wont let you sleep(i love sleep)

takes away the three things i love in life..FUCK THAT DRUG!!!!


----------



## sogbunn (Aug 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> speaking of crystal meth, ...........................
> 
> 
> .................... what?


 hahaha.. i mean we got a "new post" option at the top, y not a "new thread".. i know is soooo off topic but i knew ude be bak on this 1 real quick and i didnt wanna PM ya


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 20, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> hahaha.. i mean we got a "new post" option at the top, y not a "new thread".. i know is soooo off topic but i knew ude be bak on this 1 real quick and i didnt wanna PM ya


haha...you have to look at a particular forum...there is a new thread option top left..


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 20, 2009)

shit fdd thats some clear glass, did you grow that on a meth plant? ive been trying to get some meth seeds, but cant find them. do toy think if i burried a meth dealer a meth plant would grow?




































i pray evryone knows im joking aroung.... if you didnt, smoke some more meth


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 20, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> hey fdd.. what bout gettin a "new thread" option on here... pull sum strings man!!!


seriously though, how about a page for posts about prescriptions and street drugs, because we cant keep going to hallucinatory substances to talk about tramidol benzos heroin exct exct


----------



## The Warlord (Aug 20, 2009)

The quality of meth these days is so bad it's not worth doing. Now 15 years ago when I was on the meth train that shit would rock your world and then some. They just can't get the good chemicals to make it with anymore like they used to.

I still have my teeth and the holes in my brain are at a minimum.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 20, 2009)

if i was on meth...i wouldnt be enjoying this bowl of count chocula right now.


----------



## dankillerbs (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh horray!!! Lets mix over the counter drugs and household cleaners, boil it, and smoke that shit!!! Sounds fun!!! If you like meth... check out the pooh bombing thread!!! Im sure you'll be into that too!!! Stop flushing your shit guys!!!!! It can get you high!!!!! So that makes it cool to do then, right....?


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 20, 2009)

dankillerbs said:


> Oh horray!!! Lets mix over the counter drugs and household cleaners, boil it, and smoke that shit!!! Sounds fun!!! If you like meth... check out the pooh bombing thread!!! Im sure you'll be into that too!!! Stop flushing your shit guys!!!!! It can get you high!!!!! So that makes it cool to do then, right....?


you talkin about jenkim? i would barf in that balloon before i inhaled the vapors


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> hahaha.. i mean we got a "new post" option at the top, y not a "new thread".. i know is soooo off topic but i knew ude be bak on this 1 real quick and i didnt wanna PM ya


go back one click and you can start a new thread.


----------



## cph (Aug 20, 2009)

I've never tried meth. Can't say I want to. I'll stick to my herbs.

Has anybody seen the movie "spun"? It's all about meth heads!

[youtube]wOtJKY_i6_w[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 20, 2009)

just one more rail........gackkkk. why is there police cars 100 deep in my driveway blaring ac/dc? why are the children in the trees? why is my best friend lookin at me like that? i swear that son of a bitch is turnin on me, and is either gonna try to kill me before i kill him ,or rob me blind, or call the cops on me. i must do something extreme. enough of this shit im goin to hang with the young dudes and take 50 high blood pressure cold pills for a buzz. or drink a bottle of coughsyrup for that all natural buzz.


----------



## dankillerbs (Aug 20, 2009)

Jenkim??? Not familiar with the term... just saw a thread the other day on "pooh bombing" and thought it might be usefull info for all the tweakers out there... Not sure if it was a joke or not but someone mentioned teenagers in mexico doing "pooh bombs" to get high... Sounds like a good cheap alternative to meth, eh??? Deffinately just as STUPID!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> we have everything else here, figured we needed a meth thread. lol


lol you hitting that lighbulb fdd?


----------



## sogbunn (Aug 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> go back one click and you can start a new thread.


nono.. i mean search for new treads, not start 1.. and feel free to edit ur thread and get my off topic posts outta here.. sry to junk it up but i knew ude be bak on this 1 fast so its like instant messaging


----------



## MediMaryUser (Aug 20, 2009)

whenever i go to the recycling center to sell my cans/bottles every month or so i see tweakers rolling up on bikes and on foot with little bags of cans to get like 4$ lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> nono.. i mean search for new treads, not start 1.. and feel free to edit ur thread and get my off topic posts outta here.. sry to junk it up but i knew ude be bak on this 1 fast so its like instant messaging


click "new posts" at the top if the page.


----------



## dankillerbs (Aug 20, 2009)

Just googled it........

JENKIM
A mixture of urine and feces fermented for 1 to 3 days. Thought to have originated from Africa in poor sovereign nations to act as a substitute for mind altering inhalants such as glue and gasoline. It is commonly known on the streets as Butt Hash, or Sir Author Leroy Jenkems. 
Is that jenkem you are brewing or does your house really just smell like shit! 

No need for meth with vast amounts of free "natural" mind alterrants readily available!!!

If you like meth, you will like this!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 20, 2009)

meth is some dirty shit


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 20, 2009)

i think my dog has been messin with the meth. he might need an intervention.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 20, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> i think my dog has been messin with the meth. he might need an intervention.


 
hahahahahahahahahahaha lmmfao!!!!!!!!!! lol hell no that is sone funny shit bro


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 20, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> hahahahahahahahahahaha lmmfao!!!!!!!!!! lol hell no that is sone funny shit bro


hes gone off the shit bro.


----------



## sogbunn (Aug 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> click "new posts" at the top if the page.


 ya but they aint new threads.. they r jus recyclyed threads with new posts.. thats y im sugesting a "new thread" option.. perhaps within 48hrs or from newest to oldest.. iknow its layed out like that in each fourum but i dont always check all forums but if it was in the "new thread" option it mite catch my eye


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have seen some good peeps lost to meth.
I hate it with a personal deep hatred.
I do also believe that adult's should be aloud to do what they want.
Any drug they want.
*BUT. *Arrest anyone who break's a law. When they steal or what they do to get it.
Arrest the cook's. And the dealer's.
It would free up so much jail space.
We might actually be able to keep pedofiles and rapist in prison.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 20, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> I have seen some good peeps lost to meth.
> I hate it with a personal deep hatred.
> I do also believe that adult's should be aloud to do what they want.
> Any drug they want.
> ...


 
aressting the cooks and dealers wont solve shit. the gap will always be filled has long has the dumb asses will pay the money to smoke it out the lightbulb, or meth pipe.


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Aug 20, 2009)

fuck methers
fuck toothless methers!!


----------



## The Warlord (Aug 20, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> I have seen some good peeps lost to meth.
> I hate it with a personal deep hatred.
> I do also believe that adult's should be aloud to do what they want.
> Any drug they want.
> ...


I found it really odd when all the people around me (friends etc.) went to shit and started sellng everything they owned and stealing to suport their habit. It didn't happen to me. i dunno why.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 20, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> I found it really odd when all the people around me (friends etc.) went to shit and started sellng everything they owned and stealing to suport their habit. It didn't happen to me. i dunno why.


cuzz you didnt smoke enough of it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 20, 2009)

WTF? Ahahahahha. We used to make pipes out of those little glass air fresheners you put in the car!! Lol. This thread stirs up old memories!!! Hahahhaha. Good one


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 20, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> aressting the cooks and dealers wont solve shit. the gap will always be filled has long has the dumb asses will pay the money to smoke it out the lightbulb, or meth pipe.


I dissagree.
All the resources we use to arrest user's.
If we used half of it to go after the cook's and dealer's.
I think they could decrease the availibilty of by massive amount's.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 20, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> WTF? Ahahahahha. We used to make pipes out of those little glass air fresheners you put in the car!! Lol. This thread stirs up old memories!!! Hahahhaha. Good one


lol greenhorn stay off that shit


----------



## The Warlord (Aug 20, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> cuzz you didnt smoke enough of it


 Did as much as they did.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 20, 2009)

U guys want an ice high? Just don't sleep or eat for 2-3 weeks and you'll get an ice high! Lol


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 20, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> I dissagree.
> All the resources we use to arrest user's.
> If we used half of it to go after the cook's and dealer's.
> I think they could decrease the availibilty of by massive amount's.


not tru at all. i dont advacate locking up any drug dealers. i think they need to be giving free schooling or job skills and better job opprotunities, while addicts need rehab. fuck jail.

and it would not help the jail problem it would make it worse. it kind is already like that because the junkie narcs out the dealer anyway. the police already want cooks and dealers but there is soo many of them. the jails will always stay overflowing its big bizzness


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Doc.
Man I get spun from a cup of cofee these day's.
I would be terrified of what the meth would do to me.
I might just swim to HI.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 20, 2009)

Watch out!! Ice is huge here!! Got the good shit too!! Lol. This thread is evil!!  hahaha


----------



## sogbunn (Aug 20, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> whenever i go to the recycling center to sell my cans/bottles every month or so i see tweakers rolling up on bikes and on foot with little bags of cans to get like 4$ lol


 nasssssty!!!!


----------



## The Warlord (Aug 20, 2009)

Remember once me and a buddy were Way out in the middle of no where smokin that glass when he comnes up with the idea that we were being watched. i pointed out that we could see for a mile in every direction as we were in the dessert. His reply was ya but maybe theres no one here cause every one kmnows this spot is being watched. Then he climbs up on the side of the truck and points out the fact that the airliners flying by overhead at 30,000 feet are problably on to us too. 

I just kept on smoking. 

i did start to hear voices after being up for too long once. Decided I needed a nap.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2009)

i found that after a week or two on a good bender the whole universe appeared different. i would notice everything. things like a simple word. a word that was not uncommon but not commonly used. something like "splattered". someone would be telling me something and my paranoia would pick out the word "splattered" for some reason and key in on it. then for the next 3 days it would seem that everyone i talked to would work the word "splattered" into their conversation somehow. then they would look at me like "get it?" i never got it. i know this sounds like weird tweaker stuff but i paid attention to it for quite some time. it was really happening. it's kinda like LSD. once you do it you find out things that you never knew before. real things that only LSD will show you. at one point i was going to write it all down, make like a "journal". i can only imagine what it would say. 


real stuff though, like we are all connected much closer then we realize. 

anyone following or am i crazy?


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Aug 20, 2009)

This neighborhood meth head kid stole my mini bike and regular bicycle 3 weeks ago, and got caught stealing some of my homies shit, everyones after his ass, hes a stupid fuckin fiend. I haven't seen him since.
Its gonna get ugly when I find him.


----------



## The Warlord (Aug 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i found that after a week or two on a good bender the whole universe appeared different. i would notice everything. things like a simple word. a word that was not uncommon but not commonly used. something like "splattered". someone would be telling me something and my paranoia would pick out the word "splattered" for some reason and key in on it. then for the next 3 days it would seem that everyone i talked to would work the word "splattered" into their conversation somehow. then they would look at me like "get it?" i never got it. i know this sounds like weird tweaker stuff but i paid attention to it for quite some time. it was really happening. it's kinda like LSD. once you do it you find out things that you never knew before. real things that only LSD will show you. at one point i was going to write it all down, make like a "journal". i can only imagine what it would say.
> 
> 
> real stuff though, like we are all connected much closer then we realize.
> ...


Makes sense to me.

EDIT: On second thought, no your crazy. Please hand over your moderator badge and tazer.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 20, 2009)

im glad the worst drug i have ever done is a little powderd coke in the raw. fuck meth.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 20, 2009)

I always felt like I could hear through walls and have superpowers!! Lol


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Doc.
Man I get spun from a cup of cofee these day's.
I would be terrified of what the meth would do to me.
I might just swim to HI.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Aug 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it's kinda like LSD. once you do it you find out things that you never knew before. real things that only LSD will show you. at one point i was going to write it all down, make like a "journal". i can only imagine what it would say.
> 
> 
> real stuff though, like we are all connected much closer then we realize.
> ...


Shrooms did that to me, my whole thought process was different, it was truly an enlightening experience, so I get ya....still, I dont know if I could ever touch the meth...
who knows I might like it too much haha
for now i'll stick to pot,shrooms, and lsd. and ecstacy every once and a while lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 20, 2009)

I follow ya fdd!!! Hahaha so true!!!


----------



## kevin (Aug 20, 2009)

talking about the devils drug. i was a every day user in the late 70's, early 80's. i've seen it turn good people into theives and liars. including myself. haven't touched the stuff in almost 25 years, not long enough.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 20, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I always felt like I could hear through walls and have superpowers!! Lol


 
lol hell no thats insane\


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2009)

i think it was due as much to my body as it was to the drug. no food, no sleep, the mind never stops. it's like a nonstop "vision quest".

we get clouded over with the everyday mundane stuff. TV, internet, trying to look cool. the human mind is DEEP. a lot deeper than VH1.


----------



## The Warlord (Aug 20, 2009)

I think most of the bad psycological effects from meth are from lack of sleep.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> I think most of the bad psycological effects from meth are from lack of sleep.


dehydration has weird effects as well. sometimes all i had to do was drink a big glass of water and i'd feel 10 times better.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Aug 20, 2009)

Iono the media and school always did a way better job of scaring the shit outta us about meth...way more than weed and other drugs...
it worked on me, I mean its gotta be bad drug, I know everyone has seen those before and after pics of meth users lol ...is meth as really bad as they say it is? or is even that exaggerated?


----------



## The Warlord (Aug 20, 2009)

I think it is ever so slightly exagerated but not by much.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2009)

Zig Zag Zane said:


> Iono the media and school always did a way better job of scaring the shit outta us about meth...way more than weed and other drugs...
> it worked on me, I mean its gotta be bad drug, I know everyone has seen those before and after pics of meth users lol ...is meth as really bad as they say it is? or is even that exaggerated?


it takes over your mind. it is VERY addictive. a little goes a looooong way. if i did a rail right now i literally would not sleep until friday night, late. it just has that effect on me. i would immediately become paranoid as well. probably start pulling all my plants. or i'd end up pissing on them or something crazy.


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 20, 2009)

a little soft white never hurt anyone. even bein a rockstar like pookie there doesnt hurt every once in a while lol.


----------



## The Warlord (Aug 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it takes over your mind. it is VERY addictive. a little goes a looooong way. if i did a rail right now i literally would not sleep until friday night, late. it just has that effect on me. i would immediately become paranoid as well. probably start pulling all my plants. or i'd end up pissing on them or something crazy.


It isn't nearly as good as it used to be. last time I tried it i got very little effect.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> It isn't nearly as good as it used to be. last time I tried it i got very little effect.


you gotta know the right people. 

though i haven't touched it in 6 years.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Aug 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it takes over your mind. it is VERY addictive. a little goes a looooong way. if i did a rail right now i literally would not sleep until friday night, late. it just has that effect on me. i would immediately become paranoid as well. probably start pulling all my plants. or i'd end up pissing on them or something crazy.


LMAO WOW! what a tragedy that would be...title of thread: "fdd chainsaws all his plants because he was tweaking" lmao 
naw i understand though...doesnt sound like a drug id like anyway...i really like to be stoneddd...opium or heroin is prolly more up my alley lol


----------



## The Warlord (Aug 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you gotta know the right people.
> 
> though i haven't touched it in 6 years.


Sittin on a barrel of red phosphorus are we?


----------



## plantsinpants (Aug 20, 2009)

ou la la, that meth looks well cured! lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> Sittin on a barrel of red phosphorus are we?


i knew this dude. he took me with him one night. he signed in because the cameras see him coming down the hall so he has to justify being there. it was late so no one else was there. we go into the "supply room". he grabs a pack of AA batteries and a big bottle of red phosphorus. says, "that should do it". we went back to his office and played around for awhile then left. 

he just walked right in and took it. this was 7 years ago and he doesn't work there anymore, but it was readily available. most likely still is considering where he was. can't talk about it though.


----------



## The Warlord (Aug 20, 2009)

your making me jones man!


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Aug 20, 2009)

I've never thought about meth and thought "I'd kinda like to try that." I worked with a girl who lost her kids because of the stuff and had several old friends that are just gone on the stuff.


----------



## jewfr00 (Aug 20, 2009)

fuck meth. fuck crack. fuck heroine. fuck any drug that can kill you.


----------



## The Warlord (Aug 20, 2009)

I would but i could never find a drugs vagina.


----------



## Joe Camel (Aug 20, 2009)

Im sure all these people thought they could just try it and it not get them either.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2009)

NONE of my meth friends ever looked like that. and those are some pretty ugly mugs to begin with. took me a minute to figure out they are before and after.


----------



## Joe Camel (Aug 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> NONE of my meth friends ever looked like that. and those are some pretty ugly mugs to begin with. took me a minute to figure out they are before and after.


She started out with potential:


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> She started out with potential:




dude, she's a hag and apparently had a MUG shot before she even started doing meth. she looks at least 50 in the first pic. the last pic almost looks better. except for the fucked up makeup. years 6 thru 9 looked pretty rough though. must have been hooking.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i found that after a week or two on a good bender the whole universe appeared different. i would notice everything. things like a simple word. a word that was not uncommon but not commonly used. something like "splattered". someone would be telling me something and my paranoia would pick out the word "splattered" for some reason and key in on it. then for the next 3 days it would seem that everyone i talked to would work the word "splattered" into their conversation somehow. then they would look at me like "get it?" i never got it. i know this sounds like weird tweaker stuff but i paid attention to it for quite some time. it was really happening. it's kinda like LSD. once you do it you find out things that you never knew before. real things that only LSD will show you. at one point i was going to write it all down, make like a "journal". i can only imagine what it would say.
> 
> 
> real stuff though, like we are all connected much closer then we realize.
> ...


I had many world changing ideas while on LSD but like you never wrote them down because I found it hard to write more than 3 words before they started jumping around on the page. However, off the shit I now own a US patent..... That idea came to me while I was getting high. I also had the idea to paint a filter onto rolling papers way back in 92 but never got the copywrite and now I see them on smoke shop shelves, man did I miss out on that one.....



fdd2blk said:


> dude, she's a hag and apparently had a MUG shot before she even started doing meth. she looks at least 50 in the first pic. the last pic almost looks better. except for the fucked up makeup. years 6 thru 9 looked pretty rough though. must have been hooking.


 
Who sits around and takes pic's of themselves over a 10 year period?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 20, 2009)

I have, or should say had a friend that got hooked on meth by his gf and is now in jail for selling it. He ripped me off for $850. I feel sorry for him but it was his choice.....


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 20, 2009)

It is pretty, kind of like some Dog treats . . . . then you read what's in it:
-Ephedrine or pseudoephedrine (cold or allergy tablets)
-Lithium batteries
-Starter fluid
-Rock or table salt
-Drain cleaner
-Camping fuel
-Sulfuric acid
-Acetone
-Gasoline additives
-Paint thinner
-Iodine
-Brake cleaner
-Toluene
-Muriatic acid
-Anhydrous Ammonia
-Matchbooks
-Coffee filters
-Aluminum foil
-Assorted glassware
-Propane tanks
-Coolers
-Plastic soda bottles


----------



## mazpot (Aug 20, 2009)

you guys have to be crazy to do that stuff. One time and your addicted not for me man. I live in the mid-west for now but man I remember in Arizona how many kids wanted me to do that shit. Im like no man just weed and mushrooms.


----------



## Keenly (Aug 20, 2009)

my father was addicted to meth for about 10 years


luckily, he pulled his shit together after he divorced my mom

and hes all good now, but he always tells me he regrets it


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 20, 2009)

I've never seen dude wear suits like these busting a crack house . . .


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 20, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> It is pretty, kind of like some Dog treats . . . . then you read what's in it:
> -Ephedrine or pseudoephedrine (cold or allergy tablets)
> -Lithium batteries
> -Starter fluid
> ...


Oh look, here's my list for the store right here.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2009)

i saw them wearing those carrying out cuttings from a grow house the other day. the video is here somewhere.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i saw them wearing those carrying out cuttings from a grow house the other day. the video is here somewhere.


That's classic! I've got to see it


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Aug 20, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> That's classic! I've got to see it


 
you can check my post, i started that thread..funny shit


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 20, 2009)

http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/video?id=6930209

 Poor old guy tried to get way


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 20, 2009)

What a stupid bitch.... That's what he gets for messing around with girls that are way to young for him.....


----------



## northwoodsmoker (Aug 20, 2009)

meth is for true junkies..fuck that shit...


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 20, 2009)

i have never tried meth but is its effects anything like adderal?


----------



## The Warlord (Aug 20, 2009)

One time I got a bad batch and these 2 little glands I didn't know I had right in front of my ears swelled up to about 4 inches around. I'm talking these glands are like tiny. Directly in front of and slightly below your ear cannal. Try explaining that one to your dad. Looked horrible for a week. Like someone inserted golf balls under the skin. EWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## ib9ub6 (Aug 20, 2009)

You got ice bra!?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> One time I got a bad batch and these 2 little glands I didn't know I had right in front of my ears swelled up to about 4 inches around. I'm talking these glands are like tiny. Directly in front of and slightly below your ear cannal. Try explaining that one to your dad. Looked horrible for a week. Like someone inserted golf balls under the skin. EWWWWWWWWW!


they call those testicles. meth will certainly put you in some awkward situations. lol


----------



## The Warlord (Aug 20, 2009)

I have an extra set of testicles under the skin in front of my ears? 

SWEEEEEEEEEET!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> I have an extra set of testicles under the skin in front of my ears?
> 
> SWEEEEEEEEEET!


no, they were draped over the bridge of your nose. that was your dealers balls. 

just playing.

what do you call nuts on the wall? lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 20, 2009)

Bad aim?....


----------



## The Warlord (Aug 20, 2009)

I dunno what?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> I dunno what?


walnuts. 

what do you call nuts on your chest?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 20, 2009)

There's never been nuts on my chest.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2009)

this joke is going nowhere.

fuckin' meth.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Aug 20, 2009)

That shit Looks Fuckin good in a way to good way Glad I never or never will mess around, but used to get some kickin' blow that was flakey like that only more opaiqe. That's ok every, couple years or so.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Aug 20, 2009)

That's cheasnuts


----------



## jeffchr (Aug 20, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i have never tried meth but is its effects anything like adderal?


no the effects are more like adderal on meth


----------



## jeffchr (Aug 20, 2009)

i quit doing meth just about the same time the Native American spirits started shooting laser arrows at me and the aliens started flying around my neighborhood, their ships all lit up and making too much noise to get any sleep at all


----------



## The Warlord (Aug 20, 2009)

that my friend is when i would drop about 3 hits of lucy and smoke another bowl of the goddess M!


----------



## Doc Green thumb (Aug 20, 2009)

Fuck tweek!


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 20, 2009)

Jesus fuckin christ this guy is like this sites messiah. Makes one thread and in less than a day it has 11 pages.


----------



## usernamex (Aug 20, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> Im sure all these people thought they could just try it and it not get them either.


dare I say the 8 months of use was a nice improvement?


----------



## guest420 (Aug 20, 2009)

meth is nasty shit. im glad they have stiff laws against it. the shit will kill you if you get a bad dose. and yes i have the movie spun, i own it. its bad ass. its a great movie. i bought it at best buy years ago. i suggest u all look it up. anyways ive tried the shit back in day when it wasn't made from drano and nasty crap like nowdays. we just got lit n would play guitar nonstop all night. i would spend hours tuning it to perfect pitch. i never staid up more then a day on it but i know a guy that sold the stuff and made it and he stade up for a fucking month straight. he also stabbed himself below the eye cuz he was so fucked up. i know another guy that thought the cops were after him so he ate 2 fucking 8 balls. he locked him self in the bath room for 3 days straight with out eating or comming out. 

its some seriously nasty stuff to be around. the fumes from a lab will make u sick as fuck even years after the lab is gone. i read a story in our local newspaper of a couple that moved into an old lab in this house and they found a box of foil upstairs n when they threw it away it exploded in the trash while burning!. they all got sick as fuck and they found it it was from meth. they all went to the doc to check for cancer and other shit.

nasty nasty stuff. i have nothing to do with it at all and never will and i have deep respect for the teams that have to clean that shit up after a raid or a fire. 

deffently watch the movie spun it rocks. and try bongwater too. its got jack black from school of rock in it. n that guy from old school. its a kick ass movie.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Yea , that shit is nasty, That 4 so called mug shot is pretty funny tho.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> Jesus fuckin christ this guy is like this sites messiah. Makes one thread and in less than a day it has 11 pages.



and a thread about meth, no less. lol


----------



## dontexist21 (Aug 20, 2009)

Meth scares the shit out of me, I watched a movie called Meth, it freaked me out. About how the gay guys and their experiences with the crap. They would take it to become comfortable with their sexuality. I like eating, sleeping, and being sane, yeah I will stick with the herb.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 20, 2009)

I took it to become a "hero" in the sack.. I was the manLol


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 21, 2009)

Meth is definitely a hell of a drug. Did some crazy shit on that drug, met a lot of strange people too. I wouldn't reccomend it


----------



## kevin (Aug 21, 2009)

guest420 said:


> meth is nasty shit. im glad they have stiff laws against it. the shit will kill you if you get a bad dose. and yes i have the movie spun, i own it. its bad ass. its a great movie. i bought it at best buy years ago. i suggest u all look it up. anyways ive tried the shit back in day when it wasn't made from drano and nasty crap like nowdays. we just got lit n would play guitar nonstop all night. i would spend hours tuning it to perfect pitch. i never staid up more then a day on it but i know a guy that sold the stuff and made it and he stade up for a fucking month straight. he also stabbed himself below the eye cuz he was so fucked up. i know another guy that thought the cops were after him so he ate 2 fucking 8 balls. he locked him self in the bath room for 3 days straight with out eating or comming out.
> 
> its some seriously nasty stuff to be around. the fumes from a lab will make u sick as fuck even years after the lab is gone. i read a story in our local newspaper of a couple that moved into an old lab in this house and they found a box of foil upstairs n when they threw it away it exploded in the trash while burning!. they all got sick as fuck and they found it it was from meth. they all went to the doc to check for cancer and other shit.
> 
> ...


maybe if it was legal, these junkies could go to clinics for help and quit stealing? treat it like the illness it is instead of locking folks up for 10 years because of residue in a plastic baggie.


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 21, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> im glad the worst drug i have ever done is a little powderd coke in the raw. fuck meth.


 *I'm with you. You couldn't even pay me to try that stuff---not any amount of money would suffice.*


----------



## guest420 (Aug 21, 2009)

kevin said:


> maybe if it was legal, these junkies could go to clinics for help and quit stealing? treat it like the illness it is instead of locking folks up for 10 years because of residue in a plastic baggie.


 maybe if it was legal? are you making this crap and using it? i would hope if you spent 10 years for residue in a bag you would stop using the shit and if you knew before hand that this is the laws against it then why start it in the first place. like another guy said you can get a buzz off a good cup of coffee nowdays 

i suggest you go to mcdonalds and get a ice mocha cappicheno (prob spelled wrong) and chug the whole thing and u will be tweek out of ur head.

this stuff is competly toxic, in no way in any view point do i see this stuff should be legal.


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 21, 2009)

kevin said:


> maybe if it was legal, these junkies could go to clinics for help and quit stealing? treat it like the illness it is instead of locking folks up for 10 years because of residue in a plastic baggie.


Yes indeed. =D


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 21, 2009)

It shouldnt be legal but there should be more help for it other than punishment. You know?


----------



## guest420 (Aug 21, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> It shouldnt be legal but there should be more help for it other than punishment. You know?


 ya i know what u are saying but if u look at the truth, what user wants to go to rehab and quit? none


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 21, 2009)

No but I bet they rather go to rehab then jail!?! 
They should have more of a total lock down rehab.


----------



## guest420 (Aug 21, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> No but I bet they rather go to rehab then jail!?!
> They should have more of a total lock down rehab.


 ive been in rehabs, not for drug use but to evaluate my mental condiction. and they totally suck in my opinion. i was in there with people with drug habbits and i believe they were using while there. (drugs smeared on cigs and drugs being snuck in peoples asses) i could smell drugs every smoke break. also people would just looked messed up all the time it would be very easy to use drugs there. but prison is the same way its not any different.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2009)

where i live they have "diversion" programs. rehab instead of jail. it's been around for years now. http://www.courtinfo.ca.gov/programs/collab/drug.htm


----------



## Roseman (Aug 21, 2009)

July 3rd, 1969, I weighed 240 lbs and played Tackle on the football team. July 4th, I did my first line of meth, we called Speed or CRANK then. I continued to do a dime to $30 worth daily. March 1970, I weighed 120 lbs, and lost my job and wife and child. My parents had me arrested and committed to treatment. I never did it again.

Speed Kills.


----------



## kevin (Aug 21, 2009)

guest420 said:


> maybe if it was legal? are you making this crap and using it? i would hope if you spent 10 years for residue in a bag you would stop using the shit and if you knew before hand that this is the laws against it then why start it in the first place. like another guy said you can get a buzz off a good cup of coffee nowdays
> 
> i suggest you go to mcdonalds and get a ice mocha cappicheno (prob spelled wrong) and chug the whole thing and u will be tweek out of ur head.
> 
> this stuff is competly toxic, in no way in any view point do i see this stuff should be legal.


i haven't touched the stuff since 1984, the stuff is pure evil as far as i'm concerned. is it evil enough to lock people up for it? a lot of folks has your same veiw point on marijuana.


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 21, 2009)

guest420 said:


> maybe if it was legal? are you making this crap and using it? i would hope if you spent 10 years for residue in a bag you would stop using the shit and if you knew before hand that this is the laws against it then why start it in the first place. like another guy said you can get a buzz off a good cup of coffee nowdays
> 
> i suggest you go to mcdonalds and get a ice mocha cappicheno (prob spelled wrong) and chug the whole thing and u will be tweek out of ur head.
> 
> this stuff is competly toxic, in no way in any view point do i see this stuff should be legal.


I suppose you don't smoke pot...there are laws against it you know?

And 99 Iced cappuccinos would not compare to even one blast of meth. 

Meth should be legal, because the government should not be able to dictate what people can and cannot put in their body...simple as that for me. I would think pot smokers might be a little more receptive to this idea.

If all drugs were legal, it would help end prison overcrowding, unclog the court systems, cripple organized crime, save money spent on the drug war...which could be used to fight real crime, generate billions in tax revenue...and crime would drop significantly. Then of course there is the philosophical aspect I mentioned.


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> where i live they have "diversion" programs. rehab instead of jail. it's been around for years now. http://www.courtinfo.ca.gov/programs/collab/drug.htm


Unfortunately, court ordered drug rehab is not usually that effective(although, a lot more effective than incarceration). Most drug addicts will tell you, you have to want to quit...no one can help you quit if you aren't willing to help yourself.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 21, 2009)

Roseman said:


> July 3rd, 1969, I weighed 240 lbs and played Tackle on the football team. July 4th, I did my first line of meth, we called Speed or CRANK then. I continued to do a dime to $30 worth daily. March 1970, I weighed 120 lbs, and lost my job and wife and child. My parents had me arrested and committed to treatment. I never did it again.
> 
> Speed Kills.


Crank and speed are less pure than Crystal Meth. That is the scary part CM is a VERY powerful Meth-Amphetamine even more destructive than the stuff you used!

I agree with you man terrible destructive drug entire rural communities are being wiped off the map by it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> Unfortunately, court ordered drug rehab is not usually that effective(although, a lot more effective than incarceration). Most drug addicts will tell you, you have to want to quit...no one can help you quit if you aren't willing to help yourself.


um, did you read what i was replying to. dude was asking for something that already exists. i was simply pointing it out to him.



thehairyllama said:


> It shouldnt be legal but there should be more help for it other than punishment. You know?



i guess i should have quoted him. oops.


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 21, 2009)

I wasn't responding to you, more or less using that to add to my argument as to why meth should be legal in response to guest 420.

I guess I should have quoted haryllama instead. oops


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 21, 2009)

Ya meth is the shit. I had sex for 6 straight hours man ever bit of it Euphoria. You gota try it, but just once.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> I wasn't responding to you, more or less using that to add to my argument as to why meth should be legal in response to guest 420.
> 
> I guess I should have quoted haryllama instead. oops


a little too much meth for the both of us it appears. lol 

here try this bubble hash in a bong.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Ya meth is the shit. I had sex for 6 straight hours man ever bit of it Euphoria. You gota try it, but just once.


6 hours? i do that stoned.

6 days on meth.  

someone needs to clean the ceiling now.  and what is this penguin doing in the bathtub? fucker ate all the tuna.


----------



## antoinetterys (Aug 21, 2009)

damn thats a gang of fat ass shards =o
only imagine .. 
wat could some do wit all those shards ahaha lol


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> 6 hours? i do that stoned.
> 
> 6 days on meth.
> 
> someone needs to clean the ceiling now.  and what is this penguin doing in the bathtub? fucker ate all the tuna.



Pshhh "you probably never even thought of smokking a cigaret in a helmet." - Tweaker

You dont even know why crabs pinch and how that even means they hate people who eat them. Sometimes you have to fish but crabs hunt for you.

But really i was pounding away like crazy might i add, like a intense 6 hours, it would have been all day if it werent for a pesky fisherman.


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 22, 2009)

Are you fornicating with a crab? 
Thats a new form of beastiality. 
Might be interesting to watch. Not sure though.


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Aug 22, 2009)

Crystal doesn't even exist where I live (seriously I don't know anyone that uses it, has access to it, or sells it). I'm pretty thankful about that. I've never even seen the stuff and I don't want to ever. Hard drugs are just fucked up. The only people I know that could find it are gay (literally homosexuals) and that could just be all talk. 

However this drug must have taken over rural America by storm. I never heard of it till I was on a camping trip in michigan and the park ranger asked me if I smoked crystal (I was smoking a cigarette at the time and he must have thought I was using a pipe or something from a far). Me being an idiot said smoke crystals? What the fuck are you talking about? Then this park dude went on a rant about how the locals like to smoke crystal meth in the park and get "high" and do shit with each other. I was pretty freaked out and confused by the whole conversation. Still for the rest of the trip this guy thought I was a meth head and said if saw me smoking meth he'd lock the camp ground's parking lot not letting our cars out. What a fucking weirdo.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow man. Never seen or heard of meth? Where the hell ya live?


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 22, 2009)

I can guarantee you that meth exists where you live.


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Aug 22, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Wow man. Never seen or heard of meth? Where the hell ya live?


I live in/grew up in a very middle class/upper middle class area. So that might have to do with it. Also when I lived in Chicago I never saw or heard of anyone using it. Most people who did hard drugs/ had a drug problem used coke, heroine, or crake. Personally though I tend to avoid people that are into these drugs and none of my family members so much as drink so that could be why I've never seen or heard of it till I went on that college trip (I had heard of other versions of meth just not crystal).
On a side note, all of these methed out townies/coke heads weird me out. It seems like normal people function on a totally other level then these people. It's kind of a shame people live their lives out this way.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah, I seen so much successful people close to me lose everything on ice, it's to addictive.


----------



## guest420 (Aug 22, 2009)

people are correct saying the gov shouldnt tell u what you can do/put into your own body, but if meth were to be legal dont u think there would be just as many people in prisons for rapes and murders? after years of using this is what it would lead to. i think stealing would go up too because the poor people that cant afford it would want to get high because they would be like "whoa this stuff is legal i want some" and they would go out and rob someone to get it. 

saying this stuff is the same as weed because they are both illegal, they are not even in the same world. some police are cool with pot and just take small amounts and throw it away letting you go. i myself have had this happen when i was a teen. (and most police dont like teens)


----------



## klmmicro (Aug 22, 2009)

Was told by a dealer when I was a lot younger, "Fuck crystal. Everyone that gets wrapped up in it ends up dead, ruined for life or in prison within a year". That was enough for me. Watched my ex disintegrate before my eyes because of it. Within 6 months she was so far gone we divorced. Can anyone give me an example of the "good" that meth does?


----------



## The Warlord (Aug 22, 2009)

When talk of legalizing meth comes up I think of the guy here in my area who while in a vehicle persuit by LEO cut both his young childrens heads off and threw them out the window. He thought they were demons or satan. Probably 15 years ago. Some people just shouldn't do drugs.


----------



## guest420 (Aug 22, 2009)

have u guys watch the movie spun yet? like i said its a must buy, good to watched stoned too. its a comedy


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 22, 2009)

guest420 said:


> people are correct saying the gov shouldnt tell u what you can do/put into your own body,


So then you agree, meth should be legal?



guest420 said:


> but if meth were to be legal dont u think there would be just as many people in prisons for rapes and murders?


There would obviously still be people in prison, they would just be a whole hell of a lot less crowded with all the people who are only there because of a drug charge were gone....Meaning more room for murders and rapists...meaning we won't have to let these people go early, like we do now, because we have no room in our prisons.



guest420 said:


> after years of using this is what it would lead to. i think stealing would go up too because the poor people that cant afford it would want to get high because they would be like "whoa this stuff is legal i want some" and they would go out and rob someone to get it.


The price of illegal narcotics is hugely inflated through the black market. If pfeizer or Merck sold meth, they could do it for pennies on the dollar...meaning those who do steal to get their fix, would ultimately have to steal less...and with police not fighting the drug war anymore, we will have more resources to catch thieves and burglars...and since the jails won't be overcrowded, we can actually lock them up for their full term.
The Idea people would say, "this stuff is legal, I want some" is pretty ridiculous.



guest420 said:


> saying this stuff is the same as weed because they are both illegal, they are not even in the same world.


I never said they were the same. I just asked you if you smoke pot. Because if you do...you are breaking the law...do you think that is right?



guest420 said:


> some police are cool with pot and just take small amounts and throw it away letting you go. i myself have had this happen when i was a teen. (and most police dont like teens)


ok.


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 22, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> When talk of legalizing meth comes up I think of the guy here in my area who while in a vehicle persuit by LEO cut both his young childrens heads off and threw them out the window. He thought they were demons or satan. Probably 15 years ago. Some people just shouldn't do drugs.


Obviously the fact that meth is illegal did not stop this guy from using.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't know much about meth, except I'm glad I never fucked with it, Tried, Heroin snorted once did nothing but seen a good friend lose a ton cause of it.
Loved coke and crack, never lost as much control as I seen other friends do,,,Just regret some things.
Acid, gel tabs, micro dots,,,We need more of them
Weed, Here it is!
 I guess my point is if your using industrial by products to get high you might as well stick your face in a gas can for a couple hours did that too! NOT GOOD..but I'm OK!


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> When talk of legalizing meth comes up I think of the guy here in my area who while in a vehicle persuit by LEO cut both his young childrens heads off and threw them out the window. He thought they were demons or satan. Probably 15 years ago. Some people just shouldn't do drugs.


Legalizing meth?

Here is a little news for everyone, methamphetamine is prescribed in the USA. Do not believe me?

"Desoxyephedrine HCl" a.k.a "Dextromethamphetamine" a.k.a "D-Methamphetamine" a.k.a "Desoxyn" < Brand Name "crystal meth"


----------



## The Warlord (Aug 22, 2009)

Prescribed for what? i think I'm coming down with it.


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 22, 2009)

Being really fat or narcoleptic.


----------



## The Warlord (Aug 22, 2009)

So twinkies will make them give me meth........AHHHHA!


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

something like that... 

_but if pharmacies prescribe it, then it can't be bad for you_
^Media eating retard speaking


----------



## dontexist21 (Aug 22, 2009)

Meth was used in WWII by Japanese soldiers and then by US soldiers both supplied by their respective governments so they could fight longer. Soldiers came back and figured out a way to make it themselves. Just the back story is disturbing enough, not to mention that it is one of those things has a 99% chance to ruin your life. And even if you do get off of it after a long time using it your brain is never the same. Some people stop having the ability to be happy after long term use. Fuck meth


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 22, 2009)

dontexist21 said:


> Meth was used in WWII by Japanese soldiers and then by US soldiers both supplied by their respective governments so they could fight longer. Soldiers came back and figured out a way to make it themselves. Just the back story is disturbing enough, not to mention that it is one of those things has a 99% chance to ruin your life. And even if you do get off of it after a long time using it your brain is never the same. Some people stop having the ability to be happy after long term use. Fuck meth


 *I always knew that to be the drug Provigil that was used by soldiers to be more alert.*


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 22, 2009)

Damn the Government is smart!! =D.


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 22, 2009)

*Oh, I don't know about "smart"....you build up a tolerance fairly quickly---and at over 800 bucks for a 30 day supply, it adds up.*


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 22, 2009)

Sarcasm. Its new...


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 23, 2009)

*"That" was sarcasm? Take my word, I make it abundantly clear when I am being sarcastic. I merely stated a fact.*
*Instigation... definitely nothing new.*


----------



## blakkmask (Aug 23, 2009)

Fuckin Crankster Gangster


----------



## fastfred (Aug 23, 2009)

Tried meth years ago in Australia, was a buzz. Dirty pusher man called it ice an id never heard of ice before. Quickly realised it was amphetamines of some description. Was a super extreme high, but short lived and the higher you go, the harder you fall. Apart from the weed of course. You'll just fall asleep and wakeup a bit groggy


----------



## dontexist21 (Aug 23, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *I always knew that to be the drug Provigil that was used by soldiers to be more alert.*


This was during WWII, I am sure that Provigil was not discovered till much later. Provigil discovered till the 1970s, so I am guessing they used it then, and stopped when they discovered their soldier started to see purple midgets running on rainbows.


----------



## shepj (Aug 23, 2009)

It's funny.. Japanese suicide troops were given methamphetamine to make suicide dive bombs, but they WORE HELMETS! hahahaha


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 23, 2009)

shepj said:


> It's funny.. Japanese suicide troops were given methamphetamine to make suicide dive bombs, but they WORE HELMETS! hahahaha


Yeah I always wondered about that


----------



## guitarabuser (Aug 23, 2009)

I was a tweaker until I made the mistake of dropping acid and doing crank at the same time. I had a severely bad trip that repeated itself every time I snorted speed. God is good.
What folks don't understand is that this chemical garbage that is destroying people is not true meth. Over the years, as the government has clamped down on the available ingredients, cooks have sought out substitutes. Every time johnny law make a chemical ingredient unavailable, the fucking cooks go find something that is just that much nastier. What we have ended up with is drug that is made from the most toxic crap on the planet. 

Amphetemines were widely prescribed for decades in the US, and not just for weight loss. Feeling run down? Here, take these and get back to work... I would bet that the vast majority of our infrastructure was built by speed freaks. How the hell do you think our granddaddies worked 16 hours days? The reason they are not widely prescribed now is because of the risk of blowing out heart valves. Yeah, good strategy there. Tweakers are freaking imploding in a matter of a couple years of use because they are snorting and smoking BATTERY ACID!!! This is the true legacy of drug prohibition.

Oh and Fdd, all that shit (splattered) you thought was really real? It was smoke and mirrors. Chemically induced manic events. I saw the same kind of crap and it wasn't until I read up on manic depression that I understood what was happening. You can count yourself blessed to be alive and out of the shit storm! 

5 Reasons I hate tweakers:
1. The only people that can be awake for three days and still not have enough time to show up for work on time.
2. Two letters: B and O.
3. Will disassemble everything you own if when you are not looking, but just are not motivated to put it back together again
4. Only hear every third word you say and 50 that you didn't.
5. Will get mad at you for YOUR voice being in THEIR head.


----------



## shepj (Aug 23, 2009)

guitarabuser said:


> What folks don't understand is that this chemical garbage that is destroying people is not true meth. Over the years, as the government has clamped down on the available ingredients, cooks have sought out substitutes. Every time johnny law make a chemical ingredient unavailable, the fucking cooks go find something that is just that much nastier. What we have ended up with is drug that is made from the most toxic crap on the planet.


I thought it was a good post accept for that ^.

Methamphetamine is so simple to make, that you can use just as clean precursors/solvents that a pharmaceutical company would use without anyone so much as raising an eyebrow. Methamphetamine is terrible on your body, granted some processes do leave chemical residue, the main side effects to the body are from methamphetamine by itself. 

Notice how people who do it in moderation do not have those side effects?


----------



## The Tokester (Aug 23, 2009)

Put that guy holding the club on a anti drug commercial and see who still does meth.


----------



## BIGCHEEFA (Aug 23, 2009)

I hear that McsSmokster, whats the point if you cant get cheefed, munch out, and then crash. nothing like sleeping high on a full belly.


----------



## skiskate (Aug 24, 2009)

Just wondering, whats the withdrawl like for this stuff?

Theres no way I would ever even think about doing meth though....


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, you sleep a lot. Just overall really lazy, and depressed.


----------



## guitarabuser (Aug 24, 2009)

Withdrawal initially is just complete burnout. You still can't get "real" sleep for a couple days. The lack of quality sleep is where the psychosis comes from: sleep deprivation.


----------



## guest420 (Aug 24, 2009)

i know people who ate their lips while fucked on meth. i dont mean just chapped i mean they ate the meat. they also grind their teeth. i had a friend (if thats what u want to call him) that stole anhydrous ammonia and it spill on his hand and he can has no feeling in his hand for the rest of his life now. also another guy stealing the same stuff inhaled a huge cloud of it and he passed out and stop breathing but he lived. you can also read my other horror stories a few pages back about a guy eating two 8 balls thinking the police were after him (which they werent) 

1 day this guy did a bunch of crank and the next day i bought some bud off him. i got an 1/8th and then i wanted another because i smoke a lot with him and our friends and was almost out so i told him i wanted another 1/8th and he started bitching and said why didnt you just get a 1/4. so he gave me another one and said i owed him 20 bucks after i had already give him 40 for the two 1/8s i heard him stuffing the $20 down his chair and he kept saying i owed him and was getting pissed. i didnt pay him shit and left. he was a crackhead. i never bought (or talked) to him ever again after that. 

to the people that say meth should be legal next you will be saying its ok to rape a girl because its part of your religion. where do you draw the line? 

i agree with most of the world/work was built using speed. well in factorys anyway. thats where i first learned and tried speed was in a factory. my boss gave it to me. she was a nasty ass crackhead who had picked sores all over her body and heard voices in her head. she was really a nasty one. i think she thought bugs were crawling on her so she would pick sores on her whole body. she only weighed like 90 lbs too. i quit that job and found out later after they did a bunch of drug test that half the factory was fired for meth. even the main head boss that was in charge of all the other bosses was on meth and he got fired. they ass holes still wont hire me back and im the normal guy who doesnt use the crap.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 24, 2009)

if you like meth..
then youll _love _Crazy Gums!


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 24, 2009)

ugh i dont even want to look at that


----------



## bluewavexx (Aug 24, 2009)

that crap will suck the life out of you and leave you physically and mentally depressed. I vote to have the thread closed as it is depressing!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 24, 2009)

nice to see the ole crystal meth thread is still alive and kicking


----------



## MrFishy (Aug 24, 2009)

That shit'll turn a saint into a sinner faster than the devil.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 24, 2009)

interesting analagy bo


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 24, 2009)

guest420 said:


> to the people that say meth should be legal next you will be saying its ok to rape a girl because its part of your religion. where do you draw the line?


By what deluded logic did you formulate this asinine comparison? My advocating that drugs should be legal, stem from a belief in *personal liberty*, and *responsibility*, as well as pragmatism*. *What does rape have to do with this? Advocating rape would mean you have no value of personal liberty whatsoever. 

Its like saying to someone who thinks pot should be legal: 'next you will be saying it is ok to murder infant children...where do you draw the line?'

Makes no sense at all. Try again.


----------



## guitarabuser (Aug 24, 2009)

guest420 said:


> to the people that say meth should be legal next you will be saying its ok to rape a girl because its part of your religion. where do you draw the line?


I draw the line at natural law. What I do is my business as long as it hurts no one else.
I fucking HATE meth and the tweakers that rode in on it, but it should be their choice. Now if they decide to break into my home to support their corrosion, I'll put natural law aside and kill them dead.
People like to feel good. For some its a rush, others a fog. Imagine what life would be like if societies stopped the bullshit war on drugs and invested those billions on developing safe recreational drugs. 
How about speed that didn't kill, opiates with no withdrawal symptoms, downers that you couldn't OD on. Wouldn't that be a great achievement? I have never heard a good argument for illegalizing drug use that did not involve health issues (mental and physical).
So what would society say if there were SAFE drugs? Oh, wait. There is a safe drug and they fucking illegalized it. Maybe its not really about health, eh?


----------



## guest420 (Aug 24, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> By what deluded logic did you formulate this asinine comparison? My advocating that drugs should be legal, stem from a belief in *personal liberty*, and *responsibility*, as well as pragmatism*. *What does rape have to do with this? Advocating rape would mean you have no value of personal liberty whatsoever.
> 
> Its like saying to someone who thinks pot should be legal: 'next you will be saying it is ok to murder infant children...where do you draw the line?'
> 
> Makes no sense at all. Try again.


 well i think we all know whos a user now


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah, you caught me


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Aug 24, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> Yeah, you caught me


i KNEW it!!


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 24, 2009)

Yup, I haven't slept for 3 weeks straight. I have a lab in my grow room. I think the fumes give my bud a little extra kick, ya know?


----------



## shepj (Aug 24, 2009)

Do you guys actually hate methamphetamine? Or do you hate the stigma related with the addiction and potential stupidity it causes? I see a difference. Not everyone who does meth does stupid shit.. but the potential for stupid people doing meth have a tendency to do more stupid shit .


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Aug 25, 2009)

shepj said:


> but the potential for stupid people doing meth have a tendency to do more stupid shit .


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 25, 2009)

Result Of A Meth Lab explosion!


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 25, 2009)

she still looks like a hottie all posed like that i don't hardly see the scares


----------



## The Warlord (Aug 25, 2009)

you think she's hot? She wouldn't be a hottie without the scars.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 25, 2009)

i could post pics of a can of hairspray exploding. 

lots of stuff explodes.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## shepj (Aug 25, 2009)

The reason a lot of meth labs explode is because of stupid people using a stupid tek which involves Anhydrous Ammonia.


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 25, 2009)

and sometimes things explode


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 25, 2009)

meth labs explode because all meth is is volitile chemicals and sudafed
oxygen can explode shake and bake meth
meth is also cooked over an open flame witch would cause explosion

its not just the ammonia

muatric acid,butane,iodine,lye,matchbook strike pads,alcohol,paint thinner

all these are some things used in making meth


----------



## shepj (Aug 25, 2009)

I know a lot of chemicals are explosive, but Anhydrous Ammonia is highly unstable, and the tek is very simple. 

Methamphetamine is simple the reduction of pseudoephedrine, there are hundreds if not thousands of ways to do it.. and if you're not worried about yield you could even do a monomethylation of amphetamine.

The reason many meth labs blow up is because people use this as a reduction:
LiAlH4-NH3


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 25, 2009)

could we please not post the recipe though? thanks.


----------



## shepj (Aug 25, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> could we please not post the recipe though? thanks.


I had no intentions on it.


----------



## guest420 (Aug 25, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> By what deluded logic did you formulate this asinine comparison? My advocating that drugs should be legal, stem from a belief in *personal liberty*, and *responsibility*, as well as pragmatism*. *What does rape have to do with this? Advocating rape would mean you have no value of personal liberty whatsoever.
> 
> Its like saying to someone who thinks pot should be legal: 'next you will be saying it is ok to murder infant children...where do you draw the line?'
> 
> Makes no sense at all. Try again.


 i dont see my post, did you delete it. 

let this hero get the last word i could care less. he is a meth head and isnt going to shut up anyways


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 25, 2009)

guest420 said:


> i dont see my post, did you delete it.
> 
> let this hero get the last word i could care less. he is a meth head and isnt going to shut up anyways



so you insist upon the infraction. fine.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 25, 2009)

All the frogs go la di da di da


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 25, 2009)

sometimes all that works is the spankin


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 25, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> could we please not post the recipe though? thanks.


lol my b


----------



## ADTR (Aug 25, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> im glad i never liked meth. who wants to do a drug that doesnt let you get high(on weed) wont make you hungry(i love food) and wont let you sleep(i love sleep)
> 
> takes away the three things i love in life..FUCK THAT DRUG!!!!


me too man...


----------



## guest420 (Aug 25, 2009)

why did you give me an infraction (not like i really give a flying fuck because i hardly post or come here anyway) but there was a thread where a guys girl friend turned his lights on during dark period and i guess he got mad at his girl and half the riu members was calling this guy names and cursing at him and calling him a dilldoe and all kinds of names. i bet you didnt do shit to them because you made this thread

go back to your chemicals. thats the only way you can stay up 24/7 on this website as a mod anyway. you have no life or job or family, only the computer. im off this web site its bs anyway. 

http://forum.grasscity.com/general/310248-rollitup-down.html read the one about smoking snake said new rules and unfair banning, thats exactly what happened here. 
http://forum.grasscity.com/general/401027-rollitup-forum-sucks.html this second one explains it all

delete my post again before your zombie followers read it and de throne you


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 25, 2009)

i have learned over the years i hate any drug that keeps me up all night. now something that can make me nod off is my type haha.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 25, 2009)

guest420 said:


> why did you give me an infraction (not like i really give a flying fuck because i hardly post or come here anyway) but there was a thread where a guys girl friend turned his lights on during dark period and i guess he got mad at his girl and half the riu members was calling this guy names and cursing at him and calling him a dilldoe and all kinds of names. i bet you didnt do shit to them because you made this thread
> 
> go back to your chemicals. thats the only way you can stay up 24/7 on this website as a mod anyway. you have no life or job or family, only the computer. im off this web site its bs anyway.
> 
> ...



you're leaving us to go to grasscity and you call me a tweaker? LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


i didn't do anything about the other thread because i didn't read it silly. i barely have time to deal with the likes of you, let alone read EVERY thread. 

see you soon.  



EDIT: your links lead to some lame ass threads. one of them is 9 months old.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 26, 2009)

guest420 said:


> why did you give me an infraction (not like i really give a flying fuck because i hardly post or come here anyway) but there was a thread where a guys girl friend turned his lights on during dark period and i guess he got mad at his girl and half the riu members was calling this guy names and cursing at him and calling him a dilldoe and all kinds of names. i bet you didnt do shit to them because you made this thread
> 
> go back to your chemicals. thats the only way you can stay up 24/7 on this website as a mod anyway. you have no life or job or family, only the computer. im off this web site its bs anyway.
> 
> ...


wow are u serious?
u insult someone
u get a warning
and then call the kid a name again

and u dont understand y u got infracted


wow...
congratz man
congratz


----------

